# Are Uber 1099's out yet?



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I got my Lyft Info. Nothing yet from Uber or Instacart.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I have the 2019 summary, but no 1099 yet


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I have the 2019 summary, but no 1099 yet


Thanks oldfart. The summary is actually what I need for now.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I believe that You will only get a 1099 if you made more than $1500 in bonuses or over $20,000 in the year, I made almost 17,000 last year and didn’t get one, only a summary...but they are available on the Uber platform


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I see my Lyft summary now. I didn’t do $20000 with Lyft , so no 1099 expected.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

No 1099 from Uber yet.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I have the 2019 summary, but no 1099 yet


I didnt get any notification about the summary. Did they send a message or an email?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I didnt get any notification about the summary. Did they send a message or an email?


Neither. I went to Uber.com and click on tax info


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

So if you didn't make $20K they won't send you a 1099 at all? Do we just enter this ourselves for tax purposes? It's been a while for me, took about 3 years off and I had someone do this for me last time.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Hooray5Stars said:


> So if you didn't make $20K they won't send you a 1099 at all? Do we just enter this ourselves for tax purposes? It's been a while for me, took about 3 years off and I had someone do this for me last time.


Exactly right


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooray5Stars said:


> So if you didn't make $20K they won't send you a 1099 at all? Do we just enter this ourselves for tax purposes? It's been a while for me, took about 3 years off and I had someone do this for me last time.


And don't forget to write off your fees paid to Uber!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Exactly right


exaclthy wrong? Any income over $600 generates a 1099.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> exaclthy wrong? Any income over $600 generates a 1099.


$600. Is for a 1099mis. $20000 is a1099k. I believe the $20000 is including what Uber gets also. 1099 is Jan 31. If mailed. And April 1 if electronic.dead line.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

all correct, but others in the thread exactly wrong. perhaps if one said if you made $599 no 1099 of any kind is generated at all.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> exaclthy wrong? Any income over $600 generates a 1099.


No. There are several different types of 1099s. Many of us are used to the type like at work where anything over $600 gets a 1099. Not in Uber or Lyft case however.

For tax purposes Uber and Lyft consider themselves "Payment Processors" only. Under the payment processor classification the rules for 1099k apply.

If you made over 20k from giving rides you will receive a *1099k*.
If you made over $600 in non pax money (i.e. bonus, etc.) you will get a *1099 misc*.

Therefore, if you didn't get over $600 in bonus, incentive etc.etc. and made $19,999 or less, you will get no 1099K or 1099 misc.

In that case you will just use the income summary provided for you.

FIRST TIMERS need to keep in mind the 1099 or the income summary will be the GROSS amount of money Uber received from your pax. (not just the amount paid to you.). You then have to write off their fees as an expense on your schedule C. Failure to do this will 100% get you flagged as your reported revenue will not match the 1099 the IRS received.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....yes aware. BUT a simple rule is if make under $600 from a single company no 1099 will be generated. Over $600 will be automatically created. A few notes in this thread did not clearly state that.........


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> exaclthy wrong? Any income over $600 generates a 1099.


no

payment processors like PayPal and Uber generate a 1099k when the money they process for their customers exceeds $20000 and 200 transactions


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> no
> 
> payment processors like PayPal and Uber generate a 1099k when the money they process for their customers exceeds $20000 and 200 transactions


You are not 100% correct. My note said 1099. NO 1099 will be produced if income from a single biz does not exceed $599. FACT. Any amount over that generates a 1099 and at much higher rates a 1099k.

Keep up!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I believe the $20000 is including what Uber gets also.


This is correct, if Lyft collected 21K and paid you 14k you will get a 1099.



SHalester said:


> FACT. Any amount over that generates a 1099 and at much higher rates a 1099k.


I think you are still confused, if you make 3k regular pay from U or L you will not get any form of 1099 from them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> I think you are still confused, if you make 3k regular pay from U or L


somebody is confused, for sure. Regular pay? Is that your way of saying a w2 employee? IRS laws are clear: a 1099 will be sent for any amounts over $599. For a person who has NOT filled out a W4 & isn't an employee paid from the payroll dept. Clear now, for you?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Regular pay? Is that your way of saying a w2 employee?


That was my way of saying non bonus money. If you made 5K in fares and no other bonus money you will not get a 1099 from U or L.



SHalester said:


> IRS laws are clear: a 1099 will be sent for any amounts over $599. For a person who has NOT filled out a W4 & isn't an employee paid from the payroll dept. Clear now, for you?


I started U/L in the middle of 2018 I made over 600 and under 20k from each platform, neither company sent me a 1099. This year I have already received a 1099 from Lyft, and I'm expecting one from uber.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> You are not 100% correct. My note said 1099. NO 1099 will be produced if income from a single biz does not exceed $599. FACT. Any amount over that generates a 1099 and at much higher rates a 1099k.
> 
> Keep up!


Here's what Lyft told me










And then there is this from the irs

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/new-1099-k-reporting-requirements-for-payment-settlement-entities
I think you are confused about our relationship with Uber and our passengers

we are Uber's customers and the passengers are our customers 
We buy two services from Uber. 1) Uber connects us with folks that have expressed a desire for a ride, and 2) we buy payment processing services from Uber. 
And the passenger buys transportation services from us

if Uber paid us for our services you would be correct, but they don't. The passengers pay us through Uber. Uber takes what they are owed and sends the rest to us


----------



## Humano (Nov 24, 2015)

I haven’t seen the yearly summary from Uber, only the various monthly summaries on Uber.com.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Here's what Lyft told me
> 
> View attachment 405767
> 
> ...


I concise and easy to understand summation. But I'm guessing the guy will _still _not get it.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

Humano said:


> I haven't seen the yearly summary from Uber, only the various monthly summaries on Uber.com.


Me too. Don't know why some drivers have it and others don't ATM.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

LD598 said:


> Me too. Don't know why some drivers have it and others don't ATM.


Are you eligible for a 1099? I'm not, so maybe that's why I got the summary early.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

dgates01 said:


> Are you eligible for a 1099? I'm not, so maybe that's why I got the summary early.


Definitely not a 1099-K. Not sure about a 1099-Misc.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

LD598 said:


> Definitely not a 1099-K. Not sure about a 1099-Misc.


Remember you get a 1099k is over $20000. Not just what Uber gave you but the total of what Uber collected from the customer.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Remember you get a 1099k is over $20000. Not just what Uber gave you but the total of what Uber collected from the customer.


Right. I didn't come close to 20k on Uber. Whether or not I have $600 worth of bonus and incentive income for the 1099-Misc, I'm not sure. I don't see how any of these things would effect the availability of my annual summary though...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> Are you eligible for a 1099? I'm not, so maybe that's why I got the summary early.


I'm eligible for a 1099-K and my 2019 summary is available. Has been for a few days now.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I think I'm eligible for a 1099-k, but I don't see it online. My 2019 summary is available.

Do the 1099-k come out later?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Should be by 1/31/2020


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok here is the deal with people in the usa . most people . if you earn less then 20k you wont receive anything at all only a statement that shows your earning . This is a statement and not a tax 1099 of any kind it will not be turned into the irs.
lyft uber may say if you earned over 600 you will get a 1099 mis . lyft uber will not actually give you one though or turn that form into the irs .
for the last 4 years this is how its been . always talk to your tax for any questions .always obey the laws . always send me 20 dollar in the mail cash lol i wish


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Or you could do what some drivers do and ignore and blow off filing at all.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok here is the deal with people in the usa . most people . if you earn less then 20k you wont receive anything at all only a statement that shows your earning . This is a statement and not a tax 1099 of any kind it will not be turned into the irs.
> lyft uber may say if you earned over 600 you will get a 1099 mis . lyft uber will not actually give you one though or turn that form into the irs .
> for the last 4 years this is how its been . always talk to your tax for any questions .always obey the laws . always send me 20 dollar in the mail cash lol i wish


 remember the 20000 include s Uber fees . So if Uber put 17000 in you bank they collected 300000. So your 1099k would be $30000


----------



## NaplesJoe (Nov 24, 2019)

So if I made under 20K can I still write off my mileage and other things?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NaplesJoe said:


> So if I made under 20K can I still write off my mileage and other things?


Yes.


----------

